# What shocks are you guys running?



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm putting my 69 GTO Back together and I'm looking into different options for shocks. Not trying to break the bank, So i was just curious what y'all are running. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Bilsteins.
Bank broken.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Strange Engineering on my 69: double adjustable on the rear, single adjustable on the front.
My bank sorta hobbled around for a bit too... 


Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

KYB gas a just's on the '67 since about 1984.....reasonable and excellent. Monroe's on the '65....not nearly as effective. Both were cheap.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running OESpectrum from NAPA. About $40/each. They have been on for about 15 years.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> KYB gas a just's on the '67 since about 1984.....reasonable and excellent. Monroe's on the '65....not nearly as effective. Both were cheap.



I had the KYBs on my '67 and it rode like a lumber wagon, any little chuckhole and it would knock your fillings out.
They are in the pile along with the other parts to be sold @ the Pomona Swap Meet.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.....Mine have been on since 1984 and I have about 130,000 miles on them....and they are still holding gas pressure. I've been told by more than one person that my '67 rides like a Cadillac.....which is true.....a 1970's Cadillac, not a POS front driver!!! Perhaps you got some super-duper version.....mine are the same size as the skinny oem shocks. I love 'em!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Hmmmm.....Mine have been on since 1984 and I have about 130,000 miles on them....and they are still holding gas pressure. I've been told by more than one person that my '67 rides like a Cadillac.....which is true.....a 1970's Cadillac, not a POS front driver!!! Perhaps you got some super-duper version.....mine are the same size as the skinny oem shocks. I love 'em!


I would have to look but I think they are KYB II or something like that.
The whole suspension was shot so I ordered the Bilsteins along with springs and all the other components along with front and rear sway bars and boxed trailing arms uppers, lowers etc.
The car was a Scary Larry when I bought it and I had to saw at the wheel on every corner.
It may have not even been the shocks but I ordered everything from the front to the rear including converting to disk brakes in the front.
Now it rides great and actually stops.
One more part, all I need is just one more part and it will be a runner again.
:rofl:


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*KYB gas and Monroe*

I had *Koni*s on the front and *Monroe* air shocks on the rear of my 66 back in the 70's until such time as I put the car in clean, dry storage.

When I did the complete off-frame rotisserie restoration that was completed about a year ago, I purchased *KYB* gas shocks for both front and rear. I painted them with the correct factory OEM grey paint so they would look "correct".

The car drove, rode and handled very nicely, but I wasn't happy with the stance. As a result, I replaced the rears with *Monroe* air shocks so I could get the stance "just right".

Still drives, rides and handles great! 

Of course, the *Diamondback* B.F. Goodrich Radial T/A Redlines help with that too!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry= Scary Larry.....Luv it!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

QA1 coil overs- NOT inexpensive


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Viking double adjustable in the back. QA1 coilovers with single adjustable in the front.


----------



## 88redconvert (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm happy with monroes on mine but it is not a show car.


----------

